
Tile38 – Realtime geofencing and geospatial index, v1.8.0 - tidwall
https://github.com/tidwall/tile38/releases/tag/1.9.0
======
tidwall
The latest release is actually v1.9.0, not v1.8.0. New features include
Geofence notification over Kafka and AMQP/RabbitMQ, and a new benchmarking
tool.

